# German aircraft catapult refs???



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm building the HPH 1/32 aircraft catapult and Revell Arado with all the Eduard sets for a client and I'm having a really hard time tracking down detail photos and/or drawings. I'm also having trouble finding out the codes and serials for the Arado that was aboard the light cruiser Leipzig (the closest looking catapult base to the HPH kit).
If anyone can help with any info or leads I'd really appreciate it....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know what's in it, but Kagero just came out with this:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=KG3045

They usually have tons of good photos and line drawings.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks John:wave:.
I've already ordered that one as well as another whose name escapes me at the moment (I'm not really an a/c or ship modeller).
I was hoping to find a CD of the Arado overhaul manual but no luck there.
If anyone by chance has a copy I'm happy to swap for a Ju87 overhaul manual....

Chris.


----------

